# Could it be Ebola?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

There is an unknown datnoid's disease that plague hobbists for years. It is uncurable and 90% fatality rate.

Here is a write up from Auricom1 (Mike) in monster fish keepers datnoid section

-------------------------------------------------------------
Hi all,

after a rather distressing few weeks it is finally time for an update.

I have tried everything to exterminate this pathogen, and i am sorry to say that nothing works.

I had my biggest and best tiger ( a ten incher) injected with a broad spectrum antibiotic, and gave all of my tigers a daily 5 hour bath that had the same antiobiotic in it. I did this for ten days. (Advice from one of countries leading icthyologists).

i then put them back in their ususal hospital tank, which has a mix of R/O waste, and R/O pure. Temp was raised to 30C and tonic salts added (this is the ONLY thing that seems to knock the disease).

I am sad to report that i lost two of my dats last week. Mt remaining three are very poorly indeed, with erupting lateral lines, but, no huge peach coloured lumps. However, one of them is showing early signs of systemic infection, which is par for the course of this illness.

Histology tests at Sparsholt fisheries dept. revealed that the gill tissues had turned to pink jelly (as i expected). Hence the fish asphyxiated. Testing has found no pathogens as yet, but testing is a little limited. This leaves one option, which is send a live sample to DEFRA for dissection. This is where it gets complicated. They might not be able to find the cause, but if they do, and they don't like what they see, not only would the visit my house to cull all of my fish, i would also be banned from keeping fish for 3 years (a 'fallow' period). Worse still, they would also visit everyone who has been in contact with my fish/water and visit all shops where my fish came from, and cull all of their fish too, and impose the same 3 year 'fallow period'. This is a huge risk to take, and it isn't fair on all of the other people!!

What i can tell you is this.

it is not possible to cure this illness. 
The most likely cause is a virus, which is resistant to all known treatments.
The virus causes puss to accumulate under the skin which erupts through eventually
The virus affects the sensory nodes around the head and within the lateral line.
There is likely to be 2ndary infection, probably bacterial, given all of the physical damage (lumps, etc).
There is no way to stop this illness from becoming 'systemic', which is how it gets into the gills. Once it is systemic the fish is living on 'borrowed' time. 
Fish should be 'culled' at this stage, but i am not able to do this unfortunately.

I have battled with this illness for three years. I have tried everything i know, and everything some of the worlds top experts know, and i am sorry to say that it has beaten me!! I have spent an absolute fortune, all to no avail!!

If any of you discover that your fish have this all you can do is turn the temp up and use very high doses of tonic salts, also very regular large water changes. But, this will only keep it at bay, it is not a cure.

My final recommendation is this. If you already have dats, and you are planning to get more then they should be quarrentined for a long time, not a week, not a month, perhaps not even 6 months - probably more like a year!!!

I do know that i got unlucky! My first batch of tigers were fine, so this illness probably came in with my 2nd batch, which were quarrentined, etc. It took over 6 months for any signs of illness to appear.

I have written all of this so as to try to further knowledge of this devastating illness. I have very detailed scientific diaries of everything i tried, which i hope may prove useful in the future.

I currently have three Tigers left out of an original 12!!!! And i don't expect one of them to last more than another week or so!!

If anyone needs advice on this, or perhaps wants to add to my detailed notes please feel free to contact me!!

On a more positive note, i have just ordered 7 5cm micro's. I have decided to start again!, and to stay clear of Undecims for now. In all searching for answers i have yet to find anyone who has managed to keep this species healthy. It would appear i have achieved much over the past three years, having got most of mine to a good size (9-10 inches). Alas all to no avail!! I have three tigers left, all are ill but are recovering. If anyone wants to have a go with them they are welcome to come and collect the fish for free!!! Perhaps a new 'brain' is needed,

Cheers,

Mike 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

If you read articles about Ebola, they have similarities...

1) disables a cellular protein called tetherin that normally can block the spread of virus from cell to cell

2) turn tissues into jelly

Could it be?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

No. It cannot be ebola.

Just because the symptoms are similar does not mean they are caused by the same virus.

This comes from a microbiologist  You do not have to worry about catching ebola from your fish. I'll also say that catching piscine TB is also highly unlikely.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't get this disease. First time I read about it was 5 years ago on AP. In all the years I kept datnoids and my brother still keeping the same fish we have never ran into this. 

I've had a few drop dead when I was a believer that market shrimp was a good choice of food but since we cut that out of their diet we never had a Datnoid die from sds again. I just figured it was toxic build up from the shrimp. All the crap they load those things full of is most likely what caused the sds IMO.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe you can give me tips on how to increase my low copy plasmid yields! lol



Darkblade48 said:


> This comes from a microbiologist  You do not have to worry about catching ebola from your fish. I'll also say that catching piscine TB is also highly unlikely.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The scariest part is they found Ebola in pigs in the New World (Philipines). 

These datnoids (tiger fish) are from the New World too (Thailand, Indonesia and etc). 



It makes the story more believable


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> The scariest part is they found Ebola in pigs in the New World (Philipines).
> 
> These datnoids (tiger fish) are from the New World too (Thailand, Indonesia and etc).
> 
> ...


That's freaky.

Another reason I won't touch pork. LoL


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Ebola was brought to North America in monkeys maybe ~20 years ago. It never left Virginia as far as I know, and that movie outbreak was based on the story. There is also a book, Hot Zone. (If you want a real scare, read his other non-fiction book on small pox!)
Ebola is a hemorrhagic disease, and as far as I know (what do I know...) it causes people to bleed out of all of their orifices. 
Its not very pretty!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kerohime said:


> Maybe you can give me tips on how to increase my low copy plasmid yields! lol


Cut out your insert, and insert into a high copy plasmid instead 

If you're using a kit, I believe they recommend that you process twice the volume of overnight culture in the same column to increase yields.

Of course, you can also try the obvious (elute in less water, lyophilize after elution, etc).



bigfishy said:


> The scariest part is they found Ebola in pigs in the New World (Philipines).
> 
> These datnoids (tiger fish) are from the New World too (Thailand, Indonesia and etc).


Ebola will not suddenly jump from porcine species to piscine species.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Not sure I get the Joke Qwerty.

Lee


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Is this a real disease in Datnoids? What scares me is the fact the guy is doing his best to give away diseased fish. He's not doing anything to contain it, he's doing everything to spread it!

Lee


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Definitely Ebola.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Lee_D said:


> Not sure I get the Joke Qwerty.
> 
> Lee


It's an image from a short cartoon by Don Hertzfeldt in which the character you see drowns in blood while proclaiming "my anus is bleeding!" with increasing levels of concern, it was part of his short "Rejected".

It's nothing fantastically witty or creative so you're not missing anything amazing. But it's hard to discuss a disease that makes you bleed out of every orifice without being reminded of that cartoon.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Jackson said:


> I don't get this disease. First time I read about it was 5 years ago on AP. In all the years I kept datnoids and my brother still keeping the same fish we have never ran into this.
> 
> I've had a few drop dead when I was a believer that market shrimp was a good choice of food but since we cut that out of their diet we never had a Datnoid die from sds again. I just figured it was toxic build up from the shrimp. All the crap they load those things full of is most likely what caused the sds IMO.


What foods do you feed them now?? I do have some datnoids..


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

qwerty said:


>


I get it LOLOLOL

i AM A BANANA!


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> I get it LOLOLOL
> 
> i AM A BANANA!


You certainly are, sir.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> What foods do you feed them now?? I do have some datnoids..


Majority of their diet is dew/earth worms who are fed quality foods and vegetables. They get low fat trout chow and crsy fish when we find them or see some in the LFS. He has some that like spiraling wafers and green peas as well. Some Dats don't care what they're eating once they understand if it hits the water it's food.


----------

